# Llama/Alpaca Whole Bones



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone ordered anything from Creston Valley Meats? I just ordered a box of Llama/Alpaca whole bones, though I have never fed Llama or Alpaca. Anyone have an opinion?

http://crestonvalleymeats.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=62


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Anyone have an opinion?


I think you could possibly get abit more exotic, how about spotted owl backs ??


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from Creston Valley Meats? I just ordered a box of Llama/Alpaca whole bones, though I have never fed Llama or Alpaca. Anyone have an opinion?
> 
> http://crestonvalleymeats.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=62


Sue I'm useless on this subject but this looks like a great resource for raw feeders in So Cal.

I used to order frozen duck hearts from Afsheen for tracking until he stopped carrying them. That was the best tracking bait ever!

Anyway carry on


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think you could possibly get abit more exotic, how about spotted owl backs ??


(laughter from the audience)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think you could possibly get abit more exotic, how about spotted owl backs ??



Trumpet swan necks and backs maybe? 
:-k ..... Whole Whooping cranes are another possibility. Those long legs would be great for knawing on. :twisted:


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

Simon's a great guy. amazing customer service, communication and really nice. I haven't gotten the alpaca/llama bones but I did get goat bones and they were great. Looked like a whole goat that had been boned out.

I've also gotten the beef hearts, organ grind and pork bones. All packed nice, clean bags and super good deals.

From what I know of the slaughter business, Creton buys back whatever folks don't want back from the animals and then sells it to raw feeders. They probably buy it back for pennies and do some minimal processing for the dogs.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Tracy. I am always looking for different protein sources. Since I stopped feeding pork necks, I needed to add another, so I am hoping the Llama bones are nice. They also offer Ostrich backs, which I want to call him to ask about.


----------



## Brydon Christensen (Jan 31, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> They also offer Ostrich backs, which I want to call him to ask about.



What ever you do don't order the Ostrich Eggs that don't come in shells. We got those once and they are the eggs that are taken directly out of the females when they are butchered. Some of the nastiest things I have EVER FED!!! 

Brydon 

Gator


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What would this egg that doesn't come in a shell look like? I mean, I'm sitting here thinking of broken eggs in jars or sealed bags and can't imagine they're really selling that or that it would be all that nasty to feed so it must be something else terrible that doesn't readily come to mind.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd guess they are more of a soft rubbery shell rather than the thick hard shells after they are laid...but I have no idea.

Why did you stop feeding pork necks, or just availability?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Why did you stop feeding pork necks, or just availability?


Pseudorabies:-&


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'd guess they are more of a soft rubbery shell rather than the thick hard shells after they are laid...but I have no idea.


You got it!
I worked at my uncles poultry/produce marked as a kid and it was not uncommon at all for some of the butchered hens having undeveloped eggs. Some were normal looking other then the leathery/rubbery shell and there were often many that were yolk only clusters. Some with very thin, veery soft shells.
When the old ladies came in and selected their hen before it was "processed" they felt it for eggs and you best not short change them. :-o:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Pseudorabies:-&


Never heard of it, guess I have some research to do.


----------



## Brydon Christensen (Jan 31, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> What would this egg that doesn't come in a shell look like? I mean, I'm sitting here thinking of broken eggs in jars or sealed bags and can't imagine they're really selling that or that it would be all that nasty to feed so it must be something else terrible that doesn't readily come to mind.



They are all the Ovum that are attached to each other and look like a large mass of swirly things with yolks attached to them. It was VERY Strange... and SMELLED!!!! I was visiting a friend who had ordered them and it was awful!!!!

Brydon


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks Tracy. I am always looking for different protein sources. Since I stopped feeding pork necks, I needed to add another, so I am hoping the Llama bones are nice. They also offer Ostrich backs, which I want to call him to ask about.


Let me know how they look and size when you get them! My freezer is smaller (ie no dead bodies can hid in there) so I was concerned they'd be too big. That's why we've been doing the goat bones.

We only buy pork necks from my wife's company these days b/c of the peudorabies problem.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, I got my order today and I must tell you I am pleased. The llama/alpaca bones look great, as do the beef neck bones. I called & spoke to Simon about the ostrich backs. They are not ground, but they are cut up, so I will be including those in my next order. Their prices are great and they are very easy to deal with. They deliver every 2 weeks to a couple of locations very close to me. I will be ordering from them on a regular basis. :smile:


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

awesome!

How big are the Llama/Alpaca bones? I also wonder how big the Ostrich backs are. My lurcher was raised on raw and finding him a challenging meal is getting more and more difficult.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Tracy, The Llama/Alpaca neck bones were a little smaller than venison necks, the ribs are on par with lamb riblets. 

The beef neck bones are similar to venison necks in size.

I was told the Ostrich bones were cut up, but I will get back to you on the size they are cut to when I get my first box in a couple weeks.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Regarding the ostrich backs: When I defrosted them they smelled funny in a bad way, and what very little meat was on them didn't look right, to the point that I went ahead and threw it all out. Not a big deal because I don't order a lot of something if it is new to me. So I won't be ordering any more ostrich, but I do like everything else I have ordered from them and will continue to order other stuff from them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Can you call them and ask about the smell? Could be normal?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

No, I don't know what they could say, if that's the way Ostrich is supposed to smell (rotten), then I don't want any part of it anyway. If that wasn't what it was supposed to smell like, it still doesn't matter, I don't want any part of it any more. I am "off" ostrich for good.


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Susan. I think I'll have to give the Llama bones a try next time.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Susan, I know this threads old but how was your success with the llama?
I have the opportunity to go halves with someone locally on 85ish lbs of llama bones for >$1/lb - is that a pretty decent price? I can order more if the dogs like them, of course, but they don't need all 85 lbs and wanted to know if I'd like to split the cost.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Susan, I know this threads old but how was your success with the llama?
> I have the opportunity to go halves with someone locally on 85ish lbs of llama bones for >$1/lb - is that a pretty decent price? I can order more if the dogs like them, of course, but they don't need all 85 lbs and wanted to know if I'd like to split the cost.


WELLLLLLLLL.......As a matter of fact I am slightly bummed out about this very subject. Last time I ordered the Llama/Alpaca assorted bones they were (and still are) .75 per pound for assorted bones. The bones were great, I was really happy with them. There were some neck bones, but also some pretty useless (no meat on them) rib bones. So this time around I decided to order all Llama/Alpaca neck bones ($2.20 per pound), that were scheduled to be delivered today. I got a call last night and they told me they were sorry but screwed up the order and didn't have them. Oh well, such is life, next time!

So as far as the price, it depends on what bones you are getting. If it were me, I would do it, and i think you are smart to split it, if the bones aren't what you want, you aren't out a large chunk o'change.......but mine really likes him some Llama/Alpaca bones!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That was supposed to read less than $1/lb - but yeah...

Sucks they goofed your delivery. Glad your dog likes them, I wasn't really sure if they'd be more like beef bones or what - I'm guessing they are similar to mutton/sheep?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That was supposed to read less than $1/lb - but yeah...
> 
> Sucks they goofed your delivery. Glad your dog likes them, I wasn't really sure if they'd be more like beef bones or what - I'm guessing they are similar to mutton/sheep?


 
The ones I got looked like small lamb bones but the meat is very dark red, like beef. I will be interested to hear if yours are similar and if your dogs like them too.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Talked a bit more with the person we're going to split it with - apparently, it's not just bones like I had originally thought.
It's meat, bones, and organs - basically "half a llama" from what they said. 

We're going to do this when I'm back from vacation, so I have time to empty out my deep freezer and what not so it's not sitting there while I'm gone - in the event my freezer dies or something, I don'tw ant to come home to a freezer full of rotten God-only-knows-what.


----------

